# What say you



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

AZ resiidents.....can you fill me in on Sheriff Joe Aripo?

From what I get this man has a judge order him not to uphold the law. I don't believe the news, and that seems odd to me.

Also I read several online stories where this whole thing started when a judge allows a non US citezen here on a visitation visa to sue over racial profiling? How can that happen, he is not even a citezrn of the USA or AZ. I mean if I tell someone to please speak english could I also be sued?

What the heck is wrong with this country, have we returned to the days of of judge Roy Bean where laws of the land are made up by judges?

What say you?

Larry


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Liberal Judge.........need I say more.

Joe received a pardon from Donald J. Trump yesterday. Fifty years of impeccable law enforcement only to be held in contempt for upholding the laws of this nation. We're working on the statue.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

liberals believe that every one,whether a us citizen or not is covered by our constitution.

they also believe our constitutional rights are more prevalent to non citizens.

the sheriff was doing the right thing,upholding the law.the judge on the other hand was trying to rewrite the law. which we all know is the wrong thing.

the judge should be removed from the bench


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

liberals do NOT believe in constitutional rights. unless of coarse ,they can be used to undermine the constitution


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The above posts are all true, I'll add that the judge had Obamas, lynch and holders approval.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

it just amazes me how the liberals are up in arms over our President pardoning a sheriff for doing his job,upholding the law.

but that same group of people were just fine when Obummer released all those terrorist from prison and they went on to commit more terrorist acts and kill more Americans.they were also ok with him releasing a traitor of our nation,drug dealers etc.

i fear if this all keeps up,the country we love will be lost


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

it's been lost for quit some time now.

remains to be seen if we can ever get it back.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I hate to say this, but it looks like Az is slowing slipping into the liberals hands. and it is just like other states that have, its the big cities starting to rule the states. I am glad he got pardoned and wish he would have been left alone his last couple of years he was doing a pretty good job getting rid of some of the illegals !


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Ed and Don...my concern is I really liked Tuscon and so did Mrs. S. We would like to call it home in a short time. The I see the the McCain stuff, the Gifford stuff. and now the Arapio stuff.

How as all of this effected the people that pay the taxes and do the voting?


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

You're still free to roam the desert with a truckload of guns and ammo. Yes, we have our liberal issue, same as any state, but I still feel that we are as free to do as we please as any in the union. That's how liberals work, they peck away until they get to the right judge, then grease the hands for the final blow. So we still vote against them at every election, and if we could get all our brothers and sisters, to do the same, we could make a difference. But when you're just too busy to get out and vote, then it's your loss and no one to blame but yourself. You've thrown in the towel. Come on down, the weather is starting to get a bit less hot, and the hunt starts soon.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

JTKillough said:


> You're still free to roam the desert with a truckload of guns and ammo. Yes, we have our liberal issue, same as any state, but I still feel that we are as free to do as we please as any in the union. That's how liberals work, they peck away until they get to the right judge, then grease the hands for the final blow. So we still vote against them at every election, and if we could get all our brothers and sisters, to do the same, we could make a difference. But when you're just too busy to get out and vote, then it's your loss and no one to blame but yourself. You've thrown in the towel. Come on down, the weather is starting to get a bit less hot, and the hunt starts soon.


JT, thank you for the great info and the offer. Your words set things straight again. You'll more than not see me in a few years with Mrs. S.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

We'll be waiting.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Larry, I agree with Jt, Arizona is still a great state to live in and yes, I vote every election !! but at 68, I have seen many things change in this state that hurts me deeply.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

JT and ED...I just hope that after we set up house in a few years, I can treat you men to some Iowa Breaded Pork Tenderloins on a kaiser bun with ktchup, mustard, pickles and onions and a beer!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It doesn't get much better than AZ IMO, we don't have a lot of the issues other states have and hopefully we can keep it that way. Yeah, it's hot it the summer, but the winters are hard to beat. Ed and JT living in rural areas don't have the big city BS to deal with but sometimes the smaller areas can be taken over quicker by the democrats, there is a democrat mayor in PHX now and he is anti Trump. Hopefully that will come back to bite him in the butt.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

WHAT?????

to busy to get out and vote??

thats ludicrous,and a piss poor excuse to not do one of the most important things a person in a free society can do

driving truck for living keeps me busier than a one legged man in a butt kicking contest

but i always find time to vote in every election. from local to federal.

i vote in every one of them.

if you dont vote,you dont have a right to complain either


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I learned years ago that if you sign up to vote by mail they send every ballot to your door, you can sit and read the pros and cons of the issues on the ballot as well as do a little research on the candidates if you mind isn't made up.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

JTKillough said:


> You're still free to roam the desert with a truckload of guns and ammo. Yes, we have our liberal issue, same as any state, but I still feel that we are as free to do as we please as any in the union. That's how liberals work, they peck away until they get to the right judge, then grease the hands for the final blow. So we still vote against them at every election, and if we could get all our brothers and sisters, to do the same, we could make a difference. But when you're just too busy to get out and vote, then it's your loss and no one to blame but yourself. You've thrown in the towel. Come on down, the weather is starting to get a bit less hot, and the hunt starts soon.


JT I agree 100%. The same thing has happened to Colorado, in the rural areas you still feel somewhat free, we just have the big cities trying to make the decisions for us. If I get pulled over by a wildlife officer and he wants to check my firearm, I'll ask him "which one?"


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

WE are not getting any younger men. We should all try to get together. Or am I dreaming?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm game Larry, just left our fair State Larry but could not fine time to get over to the eastern part (Anamosa).


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

220....Next time give me a heads up.....would love to shake you hand.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I thought it was going to happen this year but just couldn't cover all the needed family bases............


----------

